# FreeBSD+Samba+MySql



## hawkcra7 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi, I am trying to install Samba on FreeBSD with a MySql Backend.  There are some older how to documents on the net but when I make the package (in this case Samba34) it doesn't have a MySql backend compile option (like the example on the web).

Have they removed support for MySql backend in Samba or is it compiled in by default on FreeBSD?
--
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2012)

No idea if this works but have a look at net/samba-pdbsql.

The port mentions the MySQL backend was removed in Samba 3.0.22.

Most people would probably use LDAP as a backend. Any reason why you want MySQL?


----------



## hawkcra7 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'll will check that package out, thanks.  Reason, I am mainly going to use the Samba install at home and want to integrate the use of Samba accounts with my website and it would be easier to adapt a user SQL database than it would to integrate LDAP (with my existing code).


----------

